

Understanding the Politics of Tech Startups - Brian_Curliss
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/01/02/understanding-the-politics-of-tech-startups/?r=maillift.com

======
staticelf
I think this was a very bad article with several issues what's a fact and what
is not. For example:

"But the reality of why socialism or communism don’t work is precisely because
as human beings we’re fundamentally motivated by power and greed and thus
those that set out to form perfect societies end up just controlling the
resources and people for their own personal benefits."

I wonder where the author got that information which I concieve as plain
wrong. No sources for that information were given. Humans aren't motivated by
greed or money and I think it's possible to set up a society were it doesn't
exist.

